# 1995 anniversity phantom



## spoker (Feb 7, 2014)

rumors abound about variations in the 1995 anniversity phantoms,tried to look for documentation but could not find any,how about it?


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 7, 2014)

What exactly do you mean by variations? Variations among the anniversary bikes? Variation from the originals? There were red and green made as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## mickeyc (Feb 7, 2014)

*Phantoms*

I've seen a couple.  Local bike shop here has one in the window, Black Phantom.

Mike


----------



## spoker (Feb 7, 2014)

variations=different from generally acepted norms,ive been told early and late frames were differant,srtripping diffeences,and some left over frames were used for the regular non phantom unitsya i guess i know about red and green phantoms for cryin out loud!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fred h (Feb 7, 2014)

*1995 anniversary phantom*

Schwinn used 1000 leftover centennial black phantom frames for the 2000 cruiser deluxe seven.


----------



## spoker (Feb 7, 2014)

thats what i thought,thanks for the info


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 9, 2014)

*Frames...*

Those Anniversary frames look like the Chicago built "Electro-Forged" frames but were not made the same.The weld flashing on the chainstays is fake,I think they're  brazed together in that area,possibly the whole frame.


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 24, 2014)

spoker said:


> rumors abound about variations in the 1995 anniversity phantoms,tried to look for documentation but could not find any,how about it?




Through much searching word is; They made 5,000 old style frames and they'll have the anniversary logo molded where the serial numbers were in the 50's, under the crank housing. weld flashing on the chainstay (crank housing) could not be duplicated, according to Schwinn: because,   of difference in modern manufacture so it was molded on to look like the old. 

Rumor also says they made 3,000 Black phantoms, however I have a Black phantom deluxe cruiser; 100 year anniversary logo molded frame .Hand painted Black and red phantom.  52 style sprocket, fenders, light etc, all the bells and whistles except front brake and rear rack  light, with nexus 7 and the serial number is '2026' Indicating they made less than 2,000, or so, correct replica Black Phantoms. Potentially that rumor meant that  3,000 were painted black and red but only 2,000 sold/built. . Word is, there's very, very few Red, black phantoms (reverse color) 'like' 300 or so.  . 

I've also seen a photograph of a new; Schwinn issued  repop Panther,  and looks super nice!.. 

But other wise, expect there's several variations of Cruiser models with the 1952  repop frame, anniversary, smoothened weld joints   on them because, it means there was  another 2,000 frames to paint..


----------



## Phantomboy95 (Jul 6, 2014)

*Reproduction red phantom 300?*

How's it going ! I'm new to the site and collecting . Always loved classic schwinns growing up in the 90s but never owned one . I started collecting a year ago and stumbled upon the repop phantoms . Think they are cool . Well my question is I found a guy selling a red 1995 phantom still sealed in its original box ! I'm excited but how but how much would you say is a fare price for this bike as rumored 300 or so were made ? Any help or more info would be awesome and very appreciated !


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 9, 2014)

Phantomboy95 said:


> How's it going ! I'm new to the site and collecting . Always loved classic schwinns growing up in the 90s but never owned one . I started collecting a year ago and stumbled upon the repop phantoms . Think they are cool . Well my question is I found a guy selling a red 1995 phantom still sealed in its original box ! I'm excited but how but how much would you say is a fare price for this bike as rumored 300 or so were made ? Any help or more info would be awesome and very appreciated !




I paid 600 for the Black Phantom @ local Schwinn store.
It hasn't rusted or broken down yet. I ride it daily. Very comfortable .




Probably the Red Phantom will sell for more since fewer were made.


----------



## Phantomboy95 (Jul 11, 2014)

What are those hub caps and where can I find them ? They sweet !


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 11, 2014)

*Hub caps*



Phantomboy95 said:


> What are those hub caps and where can I find them ? They sweet !









Chrome hub caps with red reflector. Comes in box of 4. I believe I got
them @ Memory Lane . If they're out...check eBay .


----------



## Phantomboy95 (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up !


----------

